# New Pigeons Today



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I finally got four white homers today. (after a long time.) here are some pics. there will be better ones when it gets light outside.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are some more pics.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Do the birds puff up like they did to keep warm or is it something else


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Go to my profile for more pics on the birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds! Though they do look a little puffed up in that one picture, they look fine to me in the other pics. I think all is well but tis always a good idea to keep a closed eye on them until you know for sure.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty birds. They don't look so puffed up to me. These guys don't stand around at attention all day. Sometimes they will puff up their feathers and I do believe it's to help stay warm. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Being in a box for a day or so, a new home, new sounds, etc..............just keep an eye on them.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

they are lovely birds,i hope you have many happy years with them


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

very beautiful birds!
where did you get them from?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*ENJOY* Your birds look great,and healthy.I wish you all the enjoyment with these lovely birds.  ...GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nice clean birds, are they young birds? looks like they like their box...do you have other perches for them?....they will puff up when it is cold esp. when they go to roost at night, you do need to give them a wind break, you should have mostly solid walls around the wire, esp as cold as it gets where you are.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice birds, good luck with them. What did you put inside as nests? are you going to breed them yet? Also did they sleep at all the first night in the new loft? mine did not seem to. last time i cheked on them was a 1am and they were awake and not puffed up. And ye you should put up solid walls maybe leave one side open, wind will get them sick. How old re they? Enjoy the birds.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Lovely birds. Whites are my favourite!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Ooooh! They're beautiful!! Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice birds! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I got them from foy's. I asked for young so I think they are young. But they do not like to be picked up. and It doesn't look like they eat or drink much.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Yeah, I got them from foy's. I asked for young so I think they are young. But they do not like to be picked up. and It doesn't look like they eat or drink much.


Well, they're young as in 2008 birds, but they aren't THAT young......they're pretty though.
Give them a day or so to settle in. They won't drink much..........but I'd monitor the feed and make sure they're eating enough.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

One of them (I think Is a cock.) stays on the top of the boxes. And two others I stay up there but on the other side. So I think they might be hens. And one just sits on the top nesting box. When ever It flys up it gets pecked off so by what I think is the other cock. so I think that one is a cock also. 

They don't come down for food. well atleast not whil I am watching. So I put a hand full of food ontop of it soo they could get some. They Kind of have trouble getting the corn and the safflower int there mouth it just pops right out. but they can eat the small pieces. Should I crush It up or should I just let them get used to it. 

The one bird that sits in the top nesting box makes wierd noises when ever you get too close to it. So I do not know what is wrong with it. and another one just stands on one legg some of the time. is that normal. 

How long does it take them to become accustom to the loft? 

Do you think they are too old to train to come back?

Will they let me pick them up sooner or later?

I forgot to take pictures while it was sunny out so I do not have better pics yet.

Thanks


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

One more question. How long will it take for them to pair up?(if there is two of each gender)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> One of them (I think Is a cock.) stays on the top of the boxes. And two others I stay up there but on the other side. So I think they might be hens. And one just sits on the top nesting box. When ever It flys up it gets pecked off so by what I think is the other cock. so I think that one is a cock also.
> 
> They don't come down for food. well atleast not whil I am watching. So I put a hand full of food ontop of it soo they could get some. They Kind of have trouble getting the corn and the safflower int there mouth it just pops right out. but they can eat the small pieces. Should I crush It up or should I just let them get used to it.
> 
> ...


Don't crush up the food. They'll get used to eating everything. For a few days at least, I wouldn't push the issue. Let them eat what they want. Maybe they've never seen corn and safflower seeds. Who knows?
They should be ok and feel comfortable in the new loft in a few days to a week. 
What kind of weird noises. I know, that's hard to describe..........
They do stand on one leg sometimes, so that's nothing to be concerned about.
The best thing you can do is go into the loft and just sit and be still. Let them get used to you being around. I don't know anything about Foy's but I know they've got quite a big operation and I'd bet you my last dollar, that human contact, aside from being fed and watered isn't something these birds are used to, so it's going to take time and patience on your part. They'll come around eventually, but if you push them and scare them, you'll just set everything back even further. 

It's hard to tell how old they actually are, so as far as training them........I can't tell you. 
Again, without knowing their age, it's hard to tell when they'll pair up. Just got to watch them and see what they do.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you for the advice. The weird noise was kind of like a deep, almost like a growl sound, but now like a growl. I don't know it is really hard to describe. 

I will probably be putting up boards around most of the outside of the loft to stop the breeze from harming them alot. 

Even if they are not pairing up do they still make nest's I put nesting material in there, but They haven't done anything with it yet. But like you said I just have to be patient. 

What time do regualar pigeons start to pair up?

Thanks


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Their poo looks green too. Is that just because they had to be in a box a few days with out food? If they start eating would there droppings turn a different color?


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey take a look at this. It will give you a lot of knowledge about everything basic to taking care of them. Very useful info: http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/basicpigeoncare.html

http://www.angelfire.com/ca7/pigeonloft/oddsends.html

Good luck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Thank you for the advice. The weird noise was kind of like a deep, almost like a growl sound, but now like a growl. I don't know it is really hard to describe.
> 
> I will probably be putting up boards around most of the outside of the loft to stop the breeze from harming them alot.
> 
> ...


That growl sound is just that. He/she is growling at you to stay away and not get too close. Eventually, if you go slow, they'll get used to you. And no, they won't build a nest unless they are mated, and going to have eggs. Then they will build it together.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Their poo looks green too. Is that just because they had to be in a box a few days with out food? If they start eating would there droppings turn a different color?


You got these birds on the 4th, right? That's two days. Their droppings should be getting better by now. Being in the box without food and the stress of a new home can mess up their balance, but I would think that by now, they should be showing some improvement. 
You're SURE they're eating enough.............


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you call foys and ask the age of the birds, that would give you a better time line to when they will mate up, ybs are about 4 to 6 months old when they start to know what sex they are and court and find partners, after that, they pair up and then mate and then eggs to follow, I would'nt worry about babies for awhile if they are old enough and lay some eggs just replace the eggs with some wooden or dummy eggs, the cold is going to stess them so make sure they have a wind break, and feed at the same times of day and they will get to know when the food is coming or leave it out all day if they a young birds and take it up at night only, if they are really just weaned ybs it might take them a bit to get the hang of eating the bigger peices like corn and peas.. you reallly should ask foys for the age....hope they know.....


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

When I first put my new pigeons in their new loft it took them almost a week before they were really comfortable. They didn't move from the back of the loft for a whole day- not for food or water while I was watching and it took about a week before they really started to move around and explore go in their avery etc... 
I think you'll find that with time they'll get more confident and move around more. They're probably still a little freaked out from the shipping and move, but over time they'll settle in okay.

[/QUOTE] They don't come down for food. well atleast not whil I am watching. So I put a hand full of food ontop of it soo they could get some. They Kind of have trouble getting the corn and the safflower int there mouth it just pops right out. but they can eat the small pieces. Should I crush It up or should I just let them get used to it. 

The one bird that sits in the top nesting box makes wierd noises when ever you get too close to it. So I do not know what is wrong with it. and another one just stands on one legg some of the time. is that normal. 

How long does it take them to become accustom to the loft? 

Do you think they are too old to train to come back?

Will they let me pick them up sooner or later?

I forgot to take pictures while it was sunny out so I do not have better pics yet.

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That growl is normal. They don't want you close. My birds became comfortable within a week. In fact a week later they started mating and eggs followed later. I still have trouble picking adults up.

After your growl experience you may even experience biting and wing slap. All is good. You may notice that some birds are tamer than others.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I have been gone all day today but last night I left a feeder full of food out. And it doesnt look like they have eaten much. 

I think I will be able to get the wind blocks up by monday. I am about to e-mail about the age. So hopefully it will be answered by tomorrow. but maybe he doesn't check his e-mail on sunday. So I will have to wait and see. 

When I left this morning two birds were on top of the nesting boxes, and two were on the top two perches for the boxes. When I got back one bird was on top. 1 bird was sitting on the waterer. and 1 was sitting inside a box, with another sitting in front of the enterance to that box. So I think they move around a little more. 

On the online catalog for foy's they have a thing that could tell the gender of the bird. so I am going to ask what gender the birds are tomorrow. Im hoping he will know becuase If he sells those thing you think he would use them, but I dont know. 

Last night I put them in different nesting boxes and I could hold them better than I could before so I think they are beginning to settle in.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I was under the impression that unless brought into a loft between the ages of 20-25 days, homers can never be released. You have to breed these birds, then their babies can be released. I was told that even if they're sitting on young in their new home, Homers still may fly back to their original loft if they are let loose. I was also told that this is less likely with the fancy breeds who don't possess such a strong homing instinct, that once they have raised young in their new loft they can be trusted to stick around.

Anybody with Homers want to confirm or deny this for me?

I have no experience with Homers, myself. I have heard all this from racing folk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

even if they are young birds its no garentee they will stay around depending on how young they are .. the older they get the stronger they get on the wing the harder it is to keep them from flying off ... when they reach a certain age they sometimes just take off and keep flying til they dont know where they are and thats why they get lost  so the older they get the more the chance is of them getting lost when taking off for their first flight .


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey karijo,

I was able to rehome (if that what you were asking) 1 and 2 years old back when I was gifted homers. I've been told, however, that they were not flown so probably that could be the reason why. Obviously one of them went missing the first day of release. It came back the next day. Another bird did the same thing and it came back the next day. It is risky alright.

From what I've read you can rehome homers twice, but on the third place, it doesn't know how to handle it anymore so it can get lost. If you bought locally, then you can work with the person to help you rehome just in case the birds go back to the original place. It is your call.

Note: Even young birds get lost. Mine got lost for 3 or 4 days after a hawk attack. Luckily it came back accompanied by an unknown homer which I didn't catch.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They need to be settled to your loft after weaning and eating on their own and under 40 day old would be best, that is why it is important to know the age of these birds, if too old they can be breeders, that is if you have a hen in there, hope you have more than one or else cock birds will be fighting. if you let them fly free and they are older birds, they may just fly off to find home and suffer a cruel death and be gone along with the money you paid for them.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Foy's said they did not know the exact gender of the birds. And all he said regarding the age was that they were young birds.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I see some of them come down everyonce and a while.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are some day light pic. I will get better ones. later.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

have you noticed if they have made any sounds, if they peep or squeak, they are just weaned or not long weaned birds, young birds can mean anything with in this year, my birds where hatched in may and are considerd ybs, but if I just now bought them they would be risky to train to my loft, watch them for signs of male type roo cooing if so then they are over 4 months old, so if you don't want to let them out, I would'nt worry about the age, but if you do plan to let them out you may lose your birds if they are older...hope you are considering these things as it seems you have not said what your plan is for them....


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I suppose young birds mean less than 1 year old. Nice creative, unique loft you have there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

you really should cover your pen up at least with plastic or something cuz the wind if you ever get a storm there is gonna cut right thru them and thats not good for the health of your birds and one more thing is if a hawk comes thru they have no where to go for protection and they will be freaking out and could really hurt themselves throwing theirselves against the walls of the pen  they are just way to exposed there to the elements ..


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

We are going to be putting up boards this week. So that will cover that.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I am making a new album with all the pics I have so far with the pigeons in the aviary. 

Take a look. 

If you have more advice keep posting on this thread.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The nest boxes really are so cute, they seem to be settling in, it is great to ask questions, then hopefully you can get somemore info if need be, have you checked out some of the stickies here, they are pact full of great info, I know it sure helped me alot.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

For more pics on the birds go to "the new whites in their loft" on my profile in my albums. 

Thanks,

Feel free to give advice on anything.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They look very cute in their new home. When you close it in some, it will be better. That ought to be fun working out there in the cold. Get pics of your progress.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

O yeah, It is a ton of fun. Actually when you get used to it, it is not that bad, unless the snow is falling and the wind is blowing. Im hoping the tarps will work until saturday, when I have time to put up some boards.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't envy you the snow and the cold weather but enjoyed your photos and this one especially:










Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks, that bird Is the easiest to pick up. So I injoy picking it up. 

I have noticed when I was sitting in there that if one bird came down to pick at the food the others would also come down. It sounds like it would be normal, but is it?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maine123 said:


> I have noticed when I was sitting in there that if one bird came down to pick at the food the others would also come down. It sounds like it would be normal, but is it?


Sounds normal to me .. "monkey see .. monkey do" .. works with pigeons too! They are smart .. if one seems to be getting some good stuff then the others don't want to miss out and won't be too far behind!

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks. Do you know when the birds start to pair up? Or will they not do that because it is cold outside?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maine123 said:


> Thanks. Do you know when the birds start to pair up? Or will they not do that because it is cold outside?


I think pigeons will pair up anytime they get the opportunity! Until you can get your pigeon setup a little more on the cozy side, I don't think I would allow the birds to hatch any babies just yet. We do have members who will have babies around Christmas and New Year's, but they have well established lofts that they know will protect the parents and babies from the cold and the elements. Even then, they still have to be on the lookout for a baby that may have fallen out of the nest .. the little ones cannot last very long out in the cold on their own.

It's just a suggestion, but I'd wait a bit before letting your lovely birds have any babies. I grew up in the Sangre de Cristo mountain range in Southern Colorado, and if I lived there now, there is no way I'd let my birds try to have babies this time of year.

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright, Thank you.

I wasn't really thinking about letting them. I was just wondering when they do. 

Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Imagine how the birds feel. My loft is insulated, and I worry about them being too cold. I try to open the windows just enough for air circulation, without making it too cold for them. We live in New England, so it gets cold here too. BBrrrr!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Thanks. Do you know when the birds start to pair up? Or will they not do that because it is cold outside?


Terry is right. You don't even want to think about letting them have babies out in the cold. It wouldn't take long for a baby to freeze to death if it should get out of the nest. 
I thought that it was because of the cold that they sometimes didn't breed, but many who know have come in and said that it was the shortness of the days. When it gets dark early. That is why they start putting the lights on for a while before breeding. To make the days longer, and make the birds think that it is breeding season. This way they can breed them sooner. At least this is what I understand from reading the different posts. You want them to get a bit older anyway. Less problems with the parenting I would think if they are a little older. Believe me, you'll have plenty of time, and babies, when things are ready, and the time is right. Right now, enjoy the birds, and try to get them more used to you. After they are breeding, is not the time. When you reach into a nest box, you will be repremanded by the birds. When they are on eggs or babies, you will be wing slapped and pecked. If you want to try to get them to be friendly, now is the time to make friends. Once they mate up, it will be much harder.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Alright, Thank you.
> 
> I wasn't really thinking about letting them. I was just wondering when they do.
> 
> Thanks


well that question is a good one, if they are under 5 months old they are'nt even sure what sex they are, the best time to let them have babies is when they are a year old as they are too immature to do a good job of it and you may lose babies, think of like a teenager having a baby, any way you will know when they are getting interested in the oppisite sex, I think you will see that in spring, but I still would not breed any of them, if you want more I would buy a few more that are under 40 days old and train them to your loft. and just use dummy eggs.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Do you have anymore?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're going to be fine. Just enjoy your birds. Let them grow up and pick mates when the're ready. Just let them get used to you now, and get to know them. If you want birds you can handle, then start working with them now. Take things as they come, and stop worrying so much. Relax! They're adorable, your set up is cute.................. just needs some tweaking. Have fun! The more you get to know your birds, you will find out what they are. Have fun. That's why you got them to begin with.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> You're going to be fine. Just enjoy your birds. Let them grow up and pick mates when the're ready. Just let them get used to you now, and get to know them. If you want birds you can handle, then start working with them now. Take things as they come, and stop worrying so much. Relax! They're adorable, your set up is cute.................. just needs some tweaking. Have fun! The more you get to know your birds, you will find out what they are. Have fun. That's why you got them to begin with.


Thats great advice!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Are cocks more jumpy and hyperer than the hens?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Are cocks more jumpy and hyperer than the hens?


I don't think so. Mine aren't. I've actually got both kinds of both sexes. Calm and hyper.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright. Well Im putting a light outside to make it look like there is more sun light so the birds will pair up. (don't worry I will replace the eggs with fake ones). But it seems to work because I just went out there to check on them and they were flying around, and eating. so making them think It is warmer outside. 

Will it be warmer for the birds are paired up because they are sharing the same box? 

Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Renees right. Like anyone else, it just depends on the bird. You get both from either sex.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Alright. Well Im putting a light outside to make it look like there is more sun light so the birds will pair up. (don't worry I will replace the eggs with fake ones). But it seems to work because I just went out there to check on them and they were flying around, and eating. so making them think It is warmer outside.
> 
> Will it be warmer for the birds are paired up because they are sharing the same box?
> 
> Thanks


Not really. Most of mine don't spend the night in the box together. Usually, one is in the box, and one on a perch. I have one pair who stay in the box together most nights. Sometimes, they sleep in the nest bowl together, on the eggs. If I let them have real eggs that hatched, it could get kind of crowded in that nest bowl. LOL.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have had a pigeon just stand on the perch out side of the box while another one was inside, but the one inside pecked at it when it wanted to come in, so are they a pair?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. You'll learn that pigeons are very possessive about their space. The one in the box was not wanting the other one so near. Probably telling him to go find his own space. LOL.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Probably. I think this saturday we are going to put up a trap door, put up wood walls, and get a heat lamp. Do you think they will be more comfortable with a heat lamp?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

About an hour ago I went outside to check on the birds and two were on top of the whole structure and two were on the top two perches for the boxes. 

One pigeon, Alfred, was sitting on a perch to a nesting box, then when I check on them just barly I only saw three of the birds. When I looked closly I could see a pigeon behind Alfred. It was hard to see the bird because alfred was right up against the hole. 

Do you think they might be starting to pair up? Im not trying to rush things but alfred almost never moves. Or do you think the bird just got in? 

P.s. if you want to see alfred go to my album in my profile to see him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Can I ask why it is so important for your birds to pair up especially at this time of year when its just so cold outside ? from what I have read you have just gotten these birds and they have barely had time to settle into your coop as it is  When they are ready and willing to pair up they will and by the end of next year your going to be wondering what your gonna do with all the birds you have in such a small coop..so why not just enjoy the birds and stop worrying so much about what they are doing unless they are looking ill or something ,then I say start worrying  Just so you know birds and snow are not the best combo so why not just try to help your birds make it thru the winter healthy and happy.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I was just asking, I told you Im not pushing them in to it harshly, I was just wondering? Sorry for asking.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maine123 said:


> I was just asking, I told you Im not pushing them in to it harshly, I was just wondering? Sorry for asking.


It's just that you keep asking. You keep looking for them to be pairing up! The poor things aren't even settled yet. What's the hurry? Lokotaloft is right. The poor things are out there in an open aviary in the middle of winter. They're cold! Why would they be interested in mating or anything else, when they are just trying to survive the cold? Put up the walls and get them out of the weather. They would love a heat lamp, but a 250 watt reptile heater is safer than a heat lamp, as they don't shatter, which heat lamps have been known to do, and they don't cast light, so when it is left on during the night, it is still dark. If you do get a heat lamp, make it an infra red one, as the light they shine is not so bright. They don't want the bright lights on all night. And you can get heavier ones. I think they call them double walled. They are less likely to shatter also. I'm sure the birds would appreciate the warmth. Just worry about getting them through the winter, keeping them healthy. In the springtime, they'll be more interested in other things. R-E-L-A-X !


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

no need to be sorry but you been asking it alot lol if they pair up you will see them in the box together .,if not then they prolly arent paired up .. they may be to young or it may just be to cold out and the short days also contributes to them not wanting to breed ... if you have read other posts where people add light to extend the daylight hours to make them think its spring that makes them want to breed but it doesnt mean they will mature faster if they are still to young .. no need to take offense at coments made just try and enjoy your birds and I promise when they are ready you will have more babys then you know what to do with ....


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks, for the advice. I will be enjoying them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Next year at this time, you'll be worrying about separating them because they won't stop breeding! LOL.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> It's just that you keep asking. You keep looking for them to be pairing up! The poor things aren't even settled yet. What's the hurry? Lokotaloft is right. The poor things are out there in an open aviary in the middle of winter. They're cold! Why would they be interested in mating or anything else, when they are just trying to survive the cold? Put up the walls and get them out of the weather. They would love a heat lamp, but a 250 watt reptile heater is safer than a heat lamp, as they don't shatter, which heat lamps have been known to do, and they don't cast light, so when it is left on during the night, it is still dark. If you do get a heat lamp, make it an infra red one, as the light they shine is not so bright. They don't want the bright lights on all night. And you can get heavier ones. I think they call them double walled. They are less likely to shatter also. I'm sure the birds would appreciate the warmth. Just worry about getting them through the winter, keeping them healthy. In the springtime, they'll be more interested in other things. R-E-L-A-X !


I think the reptile heater is a great idea!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is where I bought the 250 watt element. Which you would probably need for outside. The pet http://lllreptile.com/shops have the lesser wattages, and may be able to order the 250 watt for you.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I think tomorrow we will be going to famers supply place and pickin one up.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I just berly went out to the loft and a cat went running when I went out there. Alfred, one of my pigeons, was standing on the ground and it looked like he was teasing the cat. The cat couldn't get in and I think he knew that, he just sat there and when I went up to the wire another bird flew down and started eating, so I don't think my pigeons are that scared of cats, I hope they know they are bad though.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Its kind of weird when ever I go out to see them or to sit in the loft they come down and eat while I am in there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think they associate you with food, and when they see you, they think to eat. One starts eating, they all start eating. If I feed peanuts to someone, many of the others will start eating. It's kinda funny.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah it is kind of wierd, but I wonder if they only eat when I am around?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think so, but it's nice that they aren't to nervous when you are around to eat. They must be getting used to you.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Beware of cat! Their bite is not good for pigeons. My birds think that the cat which is stalking them is their friend. But they are scared of dogs. LOL!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How are you keeping the water from freezing?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have got a heated fountain thing, You might be able to see it in a couple of pics. but anyways it keeps it from freezing and it doesn't make it to warm so it is good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank God for fountain heaters, huh? Did you have time to put up walls today?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah I put up walls today, I will be hanging a heater on monday. I will get pics on monday also.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Would have been easier if all this had been done during the warm weather I guess. Well, I'm sure your birds will appreciate your efforts to help keep them warm. It's going to get a lot colder and windier. Imagine them out in that without walls to keep them protected. Brrrrrrrrrrr.

Is the warm weather almost here yet? I'm ready for it.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I got a heat lamp yesterday, but I haven't put it up yet. So is a 125 watt/ 120 volt and it is infrared. Is that good for the birds? I wll get some pics in a second.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Heat? Are you breeding?*

Pigeons definately do not need heat in the winter or cool in the summer. I have kept birds in weather that was sub-zero for weeks on end, and in desert heat of 100+ for months, and never needed either. They do fine. 
The only exception is when you are breeding in winter time, then perhaps keeping the temps over 40 is a good idea.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just to make it more comfortable for the birds. I don't think extra heat in the winter is going to hurt them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Just to make it more comfortable for the birds. I don't think extra heat in the winter is going to hurt them.


yea, your setup is a bit different than an enclosed loft off the ground, so the aviary you have would do good with one and in your part of the country...brrrrr.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are some pics with the wood around the loft. It isn't pretty, but it will do the job. 

the pics will not upload, I will try another way. one second.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are the pics.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Here are the pics.


I don't see them, the site has been acting weird tonight, maybe you can put them in your album.....


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

There is an album now. So if you want to see it just go to my profile than my albums.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Now does it work?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is another view. I am about to clear out the attachments so the pics from the previous posts on this thread will be deleated, but they should all be in my profil in the albums. So take a look there and if you have questions on them post a comment on the picture or on this thread, thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

hey there Maine looking pretty good but just one sugestion I have for you would be to cover over the open part of the plexiglass and the door with just clear plastic ..it will help to hold in heat better but leave like an inch or two open at the top of the door and the bottom for some ventilation without much of a draft ..I do this with my fly pens and it really does help when its cold out


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright I will probably try that. This loft is just temarary. I will be building another one in the spring or summer. I have some plans for that one that I drew on a program called sketch up if I can get them on to this I will make an album or make a thread with them in the loft design section.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Well sounds like you are well on your way to a mighty flock of pigeons lol by the end of next year you will be up to your ears in feathered friends hehe


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I would hope so, unless all my birds are cocks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

chances are at least one will be a hen and thats all it takes to get the party started think of it this way , 1 pair in one year can make 10 offspring easily. by the time your last pair of nest mates are weaned the first pair could already be having offspring of their own


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Maine here is a site where you can look thru to get some ideas for your new loft ,I know yours will be on a smaller scale but will still have the same basis of what you need  http://www.mmlofts.com/ourLofts.htm


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks, Thats a good website. the loft can be six feet by six feet and six feet or higher.

I hope that there will be at least one hen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, they may survive freezing cold with no, but surviving, and being happy are two different things. And believe me, they do appreciate a little warmth. I think the 250 watt would have been better, as they are out there with freezing temperatures, but at least 125 watts is something. It isn't going to heat it up much out there, but if you adjust it so that it shines a couple of feet from a shelf that they can go to for warmth, they'd probably appreciate it. I know mine love to go to the perches that the heating element is over.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You have done a good job closing in the area. I'm sure your birds will like it, and it keeps them out of the weather. Looks nice.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

It is snowing again here, so I am about to go put the light out. and check on the birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's MUCH better............looks good and the birds will be much more comfortable.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I sure hope so!  

I have had the birds like a week and a half. And I want to train them to fly back to the loft. I have a trap door but I haven't put it on yet. but is it okay to fly them when there is snow out. I know they shouldn't fly while it is snowing, but is it okay if there is snow on the ground?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> I sure hope so!
> 
> I have had the birds like a week and a half. And I want to train them to fly back to the loft. I have a trap door but I haven't put it on yet. but is it okay to fly them when there is snow out. I know they shouldn't fly while it is snowing, but is it okay if there is snow on the ground?


The snow isn't going to hurt them.......but I would be very cautious about trying to break birds to a loft this time of year. It will only take one hawk and they'll take off for parts unknown and be gone...........IF the hawk doesn't get one. And I don't think you've determined just how old these birds are? IF it was me (and it isn't), I wouldn't even think of flying these birds. One, it's the wrong time of year to break and/or trap train birds. Second, not knowing the age, they may take off anyway when you let them out and be gone. I would hold on to them, let them raise some babies early next year and fly the babies. Of course, that's going to require another loft..........it's up to you.......but you've been warned.........


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright I won't fly them. I belive what you say, and I will not try it. Why will it take another loft?

Well when I went to check on the one was making noises and walking around in circles in the nesting box, then I had to come inside for like two minutes. When I came Back out there was two birds in the hole. And they were lightly pecking at eachother's beaks.

Are they pairing up? I know you told me not to press it and I didn't. And I know the risks of them mating in the winter? And I am not getting super excited that they are paring up, but is this what they do when they pair up? 
Because before when one bird went into another's it would peck it out. 
Or is this just something else?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

O and I put the heat lamp in.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Alright I won't fly them. I belive what you say, and I will not try it. Why will it take another loft?
> 
> Well when I went to check on the one was making noises and walking around in circles in the nesting box, then I had to come inside for like two minutes. When I came Back out there was two birds in the hole. And they were lightly pecking at eachother's beaks.
> 
> ...


Looks like they're pairing up to me!!  I mentioned another loft, because if you've got flyers and non-flyers in the same loft, then when you let the flyers out, you have to be careful not to let the non-flyers out.........plus with babies in the loft, at some point, the parents just don't want them around any more and the babies can get pecked and beat up which is their way of saying.....move out bud, you're grown now and not my responsibility. If these pair up and lay eggs, then you can just switch the real eggs for plastic eggs and let them sit on those.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright. Can you make the fake eggs. I took video of them on my camera, I do not get You-tube. Is there another way to share the video? 

If that is a pair I think that may be the only one. the other two birds don't get that close to eachother. While I was taking that pic of that pair, one bird was hopping around into different boxes making noises, and the other single bird was just eating and it went into one of the bottom boxes. So I think that is the only pair that will happen out of these four birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Alright. Can you make the fake eggs. I took video of them on my camera, I do not get You-tube. Is there another way to share the video?
> 
> If that is a pair I think that may be the only one. the other two birds don't get that close to eachother. While I was taking that pic of that pair, one bird was hopping around into different boxes making noises, and the other single bird was just eating and it went into one of the bottom boxes. So I think that is the only pair that will happen out of these four birds.



MAKE fake eggs? You have to buy them. Look at some craft stores and see if you can find some. Or, you can order them. They're pretty cheap and it's a one time purchase anyway. Order a dozen and you're set, unless you have 25 pairs of birds.........You Tube is the only way I know of to show videos. Why don't you get YouTube?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Order a dozen and you're set said:


> Lol
> 
> When I ment make them I ment like cut them out of like a two by four and shape them and then paint them, but that doesn't matter.
> 
> Well I can't get you-tube because it is blocked on my computer.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Could I email it to you?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Could I email it to you?


Sure. How long is it? Send it to this address though.

[email protected]


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright It is sending right now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Alright It is sending right now.


I'll watch for it. How long is the video?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

probably less than a minute.

It is having problems, I am trying it again now.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

The email isn't working. 

I just saw one of the birds from the pair go to a different hole. If they were a pair is this normal. or do they stick around eachother alot.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> The email isn't working.
> 
> I just saw one of the birds from the pair go to a different hole. If they were a pair is this normal. or do they stick around eachother alot.


They don't stay together 24/7.........from the picture, they are a pair and are cozy.......don't worry about them.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

alright, I guess I got a little excited.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I got your email but there was no attachment.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

hmm That is weird, I have to go but I will try again later.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> hmm That is weird, I have to go but I will try again later.


OK. May be tomorrow before I get it loaded to YouTube.........we'll see.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I boil the eggs, then I put it back. That is how I make one. LOL! Initially you feel guilty doing so because you might feel it to be immoral. But you will get used to it. It is a population control.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope I can get used to it. what do they do with the eggs when they do not hatch?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I think they are a pair because I just saw them together again.

Anyways the pigeons don't eat the grit that much. I put it out seperate from the food, and it seems that they do not eat that much of it. Do they like grit?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maine123 said:


> I hope I can get used to it. what do they do with the eggs when they do not hatch?


They will roll them out of the nest or just abandon the eggs in the nest and go about their business.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maine123 said:


> Anyways the pigeons don't eat the grit that much. I put it out seperate from the food, and it seems that they do not eat that much of it. Do they like grit?


The birds will eat as much grit as they need for help in "digesting" seeds and for the vitamin and mineral content. Unless they are gorging on grit, you don't need to worry about it .. they know how much they need.

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright thanks.

Well update today, I went out and just sat out in the loft for 45 minutes and I found out alot. First the pair (well I think it is a pair) came down and started to eat. Then the other two birds came down and started to eat. When ever one of the two other pigeons came near the pair one of them would peck them away. So I began to think that one is a cock. 

Then out of no where Alfred (the most untame bird out of the bunch) came and landed on my leg. I just sat there for a second out of shock, then I grabed my camera and tried to take a picture. Well the picture didn't get the birds head in it, so it is kind of a crapy pic, but I will post it in a second. 

Then It flew off and so did the other loner. 
I read in one of my books that when pigeons pair up they share pigeon milk and the female sticks its beak into the males to get the milk. Then the pair started to do this. So Now I am 99% sure that they are a pair, and now I know which one is female and male, because the pair both have white bands (Foy's pigeon place put white bands on pigeons that came from another loft.) One of the birds has it on the right leg (cock) and one has it on the left (hen). So now I know which one is what gender. And the one that was pecking the others away was the male. The book also said right before they mate the fluff up their wings and both birds were doing that. 

The pair was also pecking around the loft and tried to peck at the waterer. I have a pic of the birds sharing the milk but I do not know if I want to post it because it is kind of weird. 

But anways so I found out alot today.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Alright thanks.
> 
> Well update today, I went out and just sat out in the loft for 45 minutes and I found out alot. First the pair (well I think it is a pair) came down and started to eat. Then the other two birds came down and started to eat. When ever one of the two other pigeons came near the pair one of them would peck them away. So I began to think that one is a cock.
> 
> ...


...LOL...you ARE excited, that is nice.....you may see an egg in a week or so if they are "billing" each other, one placing their beak in the others, then the cock will put is head under his wing like he is preening or something and then the hen will squat down to allow the male to "tread" or get on to mate and then eggs to follow, usually...oh boy sounds like you got a pair! they must be comfortable in their space.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is the pic of alfred on my leg.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

The female was doing that but then the male kind of just blew it off, and started eating, then the female tried to bill some more but the male didn't do anything. Then I left so I do not know what they are doing now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

And post the pictures for goodness sake.......trust me.....you can't post anything TOO wierd............LOL....most of us have seen it all.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright one second let me load it.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright here it is. The next one will be of the bird pecking at the waterer.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks like "kissy-face" to me!!!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is the one of the male pecking at the waterer. I have more pics of the pair, I am going to make an album in a second of it so check in my profile for it. the album should be done within 20 mintues most likely less.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LOL.....that's funny.......the like to peck at stuff...........pigeons are VERY nosy.........


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah it is kind of weird. But now I know their gender so I can name them.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

They had been pecking at solid stuff almost the whole time I was in their. They would peck at the wood of the nesting boxes, and the cock would pick up the nesting material stuff and then through it to the side. Lol it did look pretty funny


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

have you figured out how to clean the pebble floor of poop yet? i guess you have to rake it up..?....you might want to put a deep layer of pine shavings down and then just turn in over with a pitch fork and then clean the whole thing out when it gets too poopie....just a suggestion it doesn't look bad in there or anything, just being nosey...


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah I am going to rake it, but everytime I think I am going to go do that. I just sit down and watch them. So I haven't got around to it, but every time I go in I scrape to poo off of the top and off the perches.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright The Album is made. Here is the short cut thing to get to it. I am not sure if it works so...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=367


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is my profile Short cut thing, You can also see The pair's picture album. It also has a bunch more albums on my pigeons. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=8552

If you have any questions or adivice please post here. 

I am going to check on them right now. There will probably be new pics tomorrow if I see anything new.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

In one of the pictures the pigeon seems to be reading the letters of that water fountain. It is probably wondering what "heated" means. LOL! Love them intelligent creatures.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang I should have ripped that off. Now the pigeons are going to become smarter than I am. Lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Loved the pics of your pair in their nest box .. very lovely! Thanks for sharing!

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Today the same pigeon sat on my knee again. And this time stayed there for a while, but I did not have the camera to take the pic. The weird thing is that, that pigeon will not let me hold it. But It will come and sit on my leg??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Today the same pigeon sat on my knee again. And this time stayed there for a while, but I did not have the camera to take the pic. The weird thing is that, that pigeon will not let me hold it. But It will come and sit on my leg??


I've got lots of birds like that.........well, maybe not LOTS........but a few. Scooter for one, Dory for another and even little Poppy.........hands off is what they say.............LOL


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Really? That must run in scooter's and Dory's family. lol  

How is scooter, dory, and poppy, Does poppy have a mate yet? Do you have updated Photo's of them?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Really? That must run in scooter's and Dory's family. lol
> 
> How is scooter, dory, and poppy, Does poppy have a mate yet? Do you have updated Photo's of them?


Nope, no new pictures. Actually I had to pull Poppy out of thier little loft and put him in the big loft. He was starting to court Dory, and Scooter didn't like it, but I think Poppy was getting the better of him. He's quite a character...........I go in the loft now and say "Hi Poppy" and he starts spinning and cooing on the perch. I've actually got him in a section with two extra hens that I have, but I haven't seen him court either of them yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

ummm I think for the most part birds dont like to be handled thou I have many that dont mind me draging my fingers across their backs gently .. I really cant imagine anything wanting to be grabbed and held especially a bird so I think you should be happy with just having them land on you ,it shows a great amount of trust that that bird has in you ... birds taking seeds from your hands and occasionally letting you touch them is a big thing for a bird to let a human do so you should be honored


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I am honored if you put it that way. I am glad I have earned the trust of my birds.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

There will come a time when you realize that your birds can be smarter than you. I got outsmarted 3 - 5 times already through escaping. For example, I opened the door, the bird perched on top of my head, tried to grab it, perched on my back, then escaped! Another example, one bird perched on my shoulder, pooped, I turned around to look at my back, then the bird took off. Third example, I opened the door, the bird went between my legs, then took off. The bird knows that I am not going to squeeze it by closing my leg so it has the guts to do it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

that sounds pretty funny  almost like a home alone movie lol I have a lot of birds that will sit on my back when I put the trays in to feed them but they are my flyers lol so if they take off they come right back but in the breeder pens when Im filling the trays I get wingslaped in the face alot as they are trying to get a choice spot in the line up


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

That is funny. I hope I don't get outsmarted because they are not trained to come back yet.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are some pics of the birds I took. Injoy.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Does a hen act any different than it noramlly does if it is carrying an egg, or if it is about to lay an egg?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Does a hen act any different than it noramlly does if it is carrying an egg, or if it is about to lay an egg?


They will spend a lot of time just sitting in the nest bowl. And their droppings can get a bit funky, but will go back to normal once both eggs are laid.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well right now, every time I go out there they haven't sat in their nestbowls yet. THat is just today though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

lol I really think your over thinking all of this when all you have to do is take it as it comes , that way its more enjoyable without all the worry  Think of it as if someone were to follow your every move trying to predict what your about to do lol the pigeons are just being pigeons ,worry when something actually happens with them hehe


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright, lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I forgot to mention those are some great pictures thou lol I like how much time you spend with them , thats the best part of having pigeons ..I can tell you this I love the time I do spend with my birds as theres nothing better so keep on enjoying their company as I can see you do


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I spend like 30 min. to an hour just sitting there watching them after I come home from school. With my camera just in case something does happen. It is fun, unless I am very cold from the sun.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> lol I really think your over thinking all of this when all you have to do is take it as it comes , that way its more enjoyable without all the worry  Think of it as if someone were to follow your every move trying to predict what your about to do lol the pigeons are just being pigeons ,worry when something actually happens with them hehe


He's right. Why don't you just relax and enjoy? Watch your birds, get to know them. And you will see what they do. Stop trying to figure out what they are going to do, and when they're going to do it. Watch and learn for yourself. Worry when you have reason to. Take things as they come, and stop looking for things. Just enjoy the birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You have lovely birds, Scott .. thank you for the pics .. that one with the wings "flapping" is a definite keeper!

Terry


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> You have lovely birds, Scott .. thank you for the pics .. that one with the wings "flapping" is a definite keeper!
> 
> Terry



Thanks Terry!

I have been enjoying my birds. I already told you how much time a spend out there watching them. I don't think it is bad to wonder something, im not anxious I was just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

dont worry we just dont want you to exhaust yourself with worry but just wondering thats a whole nother story so carry on and ask away lol


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry. My post sounded kind of mean. I didn't mean it to be like that. Sorry.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is so nice to see you enjoying the birds! they look like they have settled down and are happy...as time goes on you will learn, it just takes one step at a time, on day you will look back and have learned so much...I have had mine since june, and Im still learning!....it will all unfold for you while you take care of them and watch them day to day.....lovely pictures....


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

hey scott this is what you get when you breed a white homer to a black homer lol some day you might want to add a little splash  these are both nestmates and both turned out to be males.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Those are some good looking birds. I might do that later on. When I am more experianced.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

trust me your birds will do all the work for you ,all you have to do is sit ,watch and feed them lol


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol  

Okay feeding question. How often do I feed the birds? I put out a full feeder thing every two days. I thought people feed their birds like 2 times a day. But my birds don't eat it that fast.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Lol
> 
> Okay feeding question. How often do I feed the birds? I put out a full feeder thing every two days. I thought people feed their birds like 2 times a day. But my birds don't eat it that fast.


Two "full feeder things every two days" doesn't tell us HOW much you are feeding. Some people feed twice a day, some once a day, some feed differently depending on WHAT they are doing with the birds, ie...racing, breeding, showing, nothing.......
You've got 4 birds, right? Are they wasting a lot of feed?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

No 1 is full of grit and the other feed. They don't waste it. but I fill the feed every two days, it seems like it should be more though..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> No 1 is full of grit and the other feed. They don't waste it. but I fill the feed every two days, it seems like it should be more though..


Well, to be honest, if they aren't wasting the feed and are eating what you give them, then I don't know that I would change the way you are feeding right now. They SHOULD be getting about 6 ounces per day I would think.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay. I guess they seem to eat what they need, but it doesn't seem like as much as I hear. but I wont worry about it. I just hope they are eating what they need to.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Scott. Many people feed twice a day, but not a whole feeder dish. They feed them twice a day, but put down how much it takes them to eat in 15 or 20 minutes. Or maybe just leave it down for a certain amount of time. They don't mean that they put down a hole feeder dish twice a day, and the birds eat it all. I'm not sure, but if you did it that way, I think they would be eating about 1 1/2 ounces a day, each. If you put out full seed containers, they wouldn't eat it all in one day.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright, Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought a measuring cup, one that shows the ounces on it, and started with 1 oz each divided in two feedings, they are eating more like 2oz a day now as it is cold out. so if you have 4 birds that is 2oz x 2 times a day and add to that if they eat all of it, I like it when just a bit is left over, I feel they have had what they need, but this is going to be more important to your flyers as you will want to use feeding to call them in...these guys, I would just fill it with there daily ration and add to it when it gets low as it is cold and they are going to be laying soon...you can do the measuring and feeding with your young birds when you start to fly them...


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice!  Yeah I will probably measure when they start to fly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Scot, do you pick the feed up at night? You should. It will attract rodents more at night. Besides, when you bring it out in the morning, they will be waiting for it. That way, they will more associate getting their food, with you. Rather than just always having it be there.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright, I will probably start doing that tonight.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well Im expecting my first egg today. If it does happen to be laid should I pull it and keep it room temp or should I just leave it out for the parents to take care of it?

And I don't have any fake eggs to trick the parents while I pull it. so If i pull it should I just not put anything in its place until the next egg is laid?

Im not asking this trying to predict everything the pigeons do, IM just wondering so I know what to do if they do lay. 

Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Well Im expecting my first egg today. If it does happen to be laid should I pull it and keep it room temp or should I just leave it out for the parents to take care of it?
> 
> And I don't have any fake eggs to trick the parents while I pull it. so If i pull it should I just not put anything in its place until the next egg is laid?
> 
> ...


If you don't have any plastic eggs (you REALLY need to get some) then I wouldn't mess with the egg.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

yeah I think leaving it would be best too , I can just picture you going for that egg and WACK! no more egg ... you need to practice that manuver just in case lol


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, That's true, I wouldn't want to get an egg craked or smashed.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I don't think I need to worry that much about the eggs. Im not completley sure they will be laying, they havn't yet. so I don't know what will happen but I will just be happy when it does.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe you should still get those wooden eggs, just in case you need them. Better to be prepared.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah, that is true.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

So today Im going to go and buy a security camera for the loft. Its just so I can see them and check out what they are doing, and how they really act while Im not there. So that will be cool. 

The camera is wirless and has night vision, and it is weather proof. So this should be a fun day!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maine123 said:


> So today Im going to go and buy a security camera for the loft. Its just so I can see them and check out what they are doing, and how they really act while Im not there. So that will be cool. The camera is wirless and has night vision, and it is weather proof. So this should be a fun day!


It will be cool. And it'lll be fun. I watch mine when they don't know it, and at times, it can be quite interesting.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

well didn't get the camera yet. Went to home depot and online they said they had this one type in the store. When I went there, it was not there. apparently they don't carry alot of cameras anymore.

So I bought one online yesterday It should be here wensday. So that is exciting!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

yea i want to see it also. How is your pair doing?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well the pair built their nest the first time I saw them bill. But no eggs have come for almost 2 weeks.  But I will be patient to see what happens. But The cock of the pair always puffs up and walks in circles trying to impress his mate. Then Everytime she wants to bill he just walks off. It is crazy. I don't even know what they are doing.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I was also thinking about buying a different color hen to mate with one of the aviable males. What color do you think would mix with the white well?


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

maine123 said:


> I was also thinking about buying a different color hen to mate with one of the aviable males. What color do you think would mix with the white well?


i thought u only wanted white because u were going to use them at weddings?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

No, Im not going to do them at weddings. I probably said that would be cool, but I don't know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maine123 said:


> I was also thinking about buying a different color hen to mate with one of the aviable males. What color do you think would mix with the white well?


What color do YOU like? I like Black and white.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like White. I was thinking about buy like a blue bar or a red bar and mixing it with white, what color do you think would mix well?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like black because it stands out against the white and looks pretty. Why not check other peoples birds and see what you think looks nice. You never know what you'll get when you mix them.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah thats true.

Well got the camera today!  it cool but I cant see whole loft with it. It put it so it shows the top boxes. While I was watching there was a huge cock fight. The cock from the pair was following one of the other ones and pecking at it like crazy. ON the camera you could see them flying around and pecking it was intense. they stoped. As of right now All I can see is empty boxes.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

The Camera that I got has night vision, it's night vision IR LED. Can pigeons see that is that light to them? would having that bother them?


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

can you put the live camera so we can see?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

well... the camera only hooks up to the t.v. so if you know how to make it hook up to the internet I am willing to listen, to know how. 

The female from the pair (daisy) was making th nest today and sitting in the box, does that mean eggs are coming? 

So does IR led light effect pigeons?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> well... the camera only hooks up to the t.v. so if you know how to make it hook up to the internet I am willing to listen, to know how.
> 
> The female from the pair (daisy) was making th nest today and sitting in the box, does that mean eggs are coming?
> 
> So does IR led light effect pigeons?


Don't know nuthin' bout TV's and camera's.........LOL

Yep, sounds like Daisy is getting ready to lay. 

What is IR led light?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

It makes it so the camera can see night vision. 

LOL. I don't know that much about cameras and stuff, I think the IR LED light means that it is infared.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright just looked at my security camera (or should I call it a spy camera)? well anyways looked at it. Daisy (pigeon from the pair) was making her nest like she has been doing all day. Then in the box below I saw two pigeons kissing? I opened the door to go outside and then looked at the screen real fast and the pigeons were gettin out of the box! Im pretty sure it was ruffles(male from the first pair) and micheal (what I thought was cock, he was a loner before now.) Then I ran out there real fast and saw ruffles on the perch outside of that box and then micheal just sitting on a perch like it had been there the whole time. Im starting to think ruffles is a player! LOL

if that was ruffles would it be normal for a cock to find another hen while his hen was getting ready to lay? 

they did look cute in the box though! Im wishing I hadn't opened the door than maybe I could have four eggs on the way!  

I have one more pigeon (alfred) that could have been in there instead of ruffles but I don't think so, on the screen the camera is 100 percent clear, but alfred has messed up feet and I didn't see those on the screen. so IM 95 percent sure it was alfred with micheal (or should I call him michlle)


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well.... here are a couple of pics of the nest that Daisy (hen from the pair) has been making. And one of her sitting in it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good looking nest. Are you using the felt pads in the bottom of the bowl?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I just sat out there and I saw daisy and ruffles (the pair) billing, then I saw them do what ever it is called when the female lets him do his job. I thought they do that before the nest is made...??


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Good looking nest. Are you using the felt pads in the bottom of the bowl?


Yeah Im using nest pads in the bottom.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> Yeah Im using nest pads in the bottom.


That's what I thought that was. I've never used them but sometimes wish I had. I've got a nest out there right now........the babies just hatched last night and the parents have little to no nesting material. I'm scared to try to build them a nest now for fear they'll leave the babies or stay off of them too long as cold as it is...........I gave them nesting material and they built a nest, but then tore it apart and kicked it out...........crazy birds......


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, a week ago my pair had a small nest. you could see it was becoming round. So I put in nesting materials to the side of the bowl and yesterday and today daisy has been making the nest.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

O yeah, I saw my hen pecking at another pigeon, do hens fight?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> O yeah, I saw my hen pecking at another pigeon, do hens fight?


Yea, sometimes, but usually they don't get in knock down fights like the cocks.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I would hope not. So about the hen laying would she lay soon then if she built the nest yesterday?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maine123 said:


> I would hope not. So about the hen laying would she lay soon then if she built the nest yesterday?


My guess would be yes......within the next 2 to 4 days probably.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> My guess would be yes......within the next 2 to 4 days probably.


Thanks!

about the pads... well When we were ordering foys supplies I just asked for nesting bowls and feeders. Then when the package came it had those pads, the trap door and other stuff. Apartently my dad ordered more stuff. Im not complaining or anything I just didn't expect him to.  it was cool. 

It made the birds more happy!

Do you think if I put a bath bowl out and the pigeons bath the pigeons will freeze from the cold water on them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> about the pads... well When we were ordering foys supplies I just asked for nesting bowls and feeders. Then when the package came it had those pads, the trap door and other stuff. Apartently my dad ordered more stuff. Im not complaining or anything I just didn't expect him to.  it was cool.
> 
> ...


Pigeons simply love to bathe. I don't know. Many people are of the belief that they won't bathe if it is too cold. And some say that if you don't offer them water often enough, that they will bathe regardless of the weather, because they never get to. I'm not sure. I know bathing is very important, so I set up the bath when it isn't REALLY BAD outside, as usually they bathe out in the aviary. Or now and then, I put down a plastic tablecloth, to catch most of the water, so I can set up the bath in the loft. But, after bathing, mine come into the loft, which is a lot warmer than outside, as I have a couple of 250 watt heating elements set up over some perchs, and it's also insulated. They come in and bask under them to warm up and dry off a bit. I have a small heater out there, just in case it is needed during the really cold weather. And lots of big sunny windows. It would depend on how cold it is outside. How cold are your temps now? I wouldn't set up the bath outside if it were any colder than in the forties. That's just what I do. The temps do go up and down during the winter. You just gotta make sure you get it out there on the nicer days. But that's me. I think others will probably come in with other opinions.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

It's colder than the forties right now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maine123 said:


> It's colder than the forties right now.


wait for a "warmer" sunny day....the thing is you just have rocks I think on your floor...it is not good to have moisture in the loft...breeds bad bacteria and mold, having them on the ground with rocks is going to be tricky to keep dry and to clean well also...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sirit wings is right. You don't want the floor of the loft to stay damp. They can get sick from that. Is there some way you could build a little wooden floor to keep them off the ground? I put down a table cloth today to catch the splashed water, and still got a little on the floor. These are things that you'll learn as you go along. Everyone is always wanting to make changes to their loft I think. Something doesn't work out, it can often be changed later on.


----------

